# Collinite 845 Wax



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thinking of adding this wax to my growing collection. 

Questions to anyone who uses it.

How does the durability compare to 476?

Is it easy to apply/remove, as ive never used a liquid wax? 

Thanks, 

Chris.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Around 5 months durability.

Very easy to use in liquid form, although VERY easy to use too much!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Same for me some say longer. As with all colly less is more:thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Cant compare it to 476, but I've just bought it and applied to 2 cars. The first coat went on easily but was a bit harder to remove, but that might be due to me leaving it a bit heavy in places. 

The second coats however went on like the first, nice and easy. Left it for 15-20 mins then buffedd off nice and easily. There's some pics in the showroom of both cars.

Fish


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I love it. Though admittedly I've only used it & Meg's Gold Class. I agree with all the points made here regarding application though. I currently have two coats on my frozen white Fiesta and can't believe how easy it is to clean even after 500 miles, which is what I do between weekly washes.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its a good winter wax. Should give you 4-6 months before it falls off. Mine had 2 coats and just done a top up a week or so back just to keep it right. Try and keep it nice and thin tho, as said less is more. And a bottle should last you years.

845 does seperate tho, so make sure before you use it you give it a shake for about 5 mins or so just to make sure it is well mixed.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic winter and long lasting wax i use it all the time on friends and familys cars without issue and can easily see 8 months form 2 layers.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Little shocked to say that a bird bomb hit the car just as I pulled up at home. So went to get some stuff and it started raining, waited for that to stop before going back out there and the bomb had gone. Checked the area and not a trace to be found. 

Fish


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

This stuff is seriously amazing!

I'm a big 476 fan and bought this for quick waxing sessions through winter. Used it the other month and the easyness & speed you can apply this stuff at is great! comes off alot easier than 476 too.

as mentioned though make sure its fully mixed before applying


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

it's definately worth adding to your collection.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I use 845 for two different applications:

- The tiles in my shower cubicle (along with G3 on the glass) means that cleaning is a doddle. It lasts a good 6 months.

- Using as a top coat over C5 on the front alloys of my T6. C5 on it's own just doesn't handle the drips from the AC condenser very well.

For keeping your paintwork gleaming, there are better products. But then again, we don't have the $hitty winter weather over here....


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I did forget to say its pretty good on alloys too...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I need to give this a go,I find 476 pretty easy to use but if 845 is easier thats a winner right there.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I use 845 all year round now, I dont have the time to wax as often as I would like and I easily get 4-6 months protection from a couple of coats as already said a little goes a long way.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ross said:


> I need to give this a go,I find 476 pretty easy to use but if 845 is easier thats a winner right there.


This is exactly how i was, really big 476 bummer! used it all the time!

Changed to this and was like :doublesho &&&&&&&

For bonus points, it gave me the best finish i've ever seen on my silver vectra - WIN WIN!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried it yesturday for the first time and it was deliverd just as I started to wash the car which was very handy. I used it on my alloys as the bodywork has C2 on it at the moment and I made sure the wheels were very clean before hand by Very Cherry and then Ironx. 845 was easy on but getting it out of the bottle was tricky as it was solid which I think was down to the cold, so I kept on sticking my finger in it and wiping it on the applicator. I did use the "less is more" system and left for around 10 minutes and then buffed off and that was easy to. The finish is super slick to the touch and added a nice bit of shine to the wheels but we will see now how well they keep the wheels clean. The next use will be on the wifes red Corsa D and it will be the bodywork to get coated as she clocks up some mileage and the car isnt always still long enough to be cleaned so hopefully it will keep it going through the winter.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cant believe the hype of 845 this year i've been banging on about it for years lol.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

same with collinite every winter Grahame :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> same with collinite every winter Grahame :lol:


yeh :lol:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ross said:


> I need to give this a go,I find 476 pretty easy to use but if 845 is easier thats a winner right there.


Best thing about it, you can go right round your car, then buff off. I found with 476 it was a panel at a time job as if i left it longer it was a bit stubborn to remove. 845 definitely a winner for me


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I go around the car with any wax I am using:lol:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Glad about all these good comments, just ordered a bottle for the first time!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I might get the 915 out this next weekend,one wax I have only used twice I think.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

How about 915? Better or worse than 845?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

915 is a good wax people just put it on far too thick,find it hard to buff off and then slag it off.Keep it thin and you should have no problems.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Cant believe the hype of 845 this year i've been banging on about it for years lol.


Grizzle, but some of us are pretty new on here and to the whole detailing game. Yeah I've cleaned and waxed in the past but not really paying much attention, until now. 

Fish


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder why I use anything other than 845. It seems to be everything you'd want at a very competitive price. It's got looks, great water behaviour, dirt doesn't stick to it easily (more like a sealant really?), easy to use and lasts ages.

My dad's car has had it on since early september and after a wash it beads/sheets like new. Might just sell my much loved Nattys red, 3M show car paste wax and FK1000P and just use 845...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fish said:


> Grizzle, but some of us are pretty new on here and to the whole detailing game. Yeah I've cleaned and waxed in the past but not really paying much attention, until now.
> 
> Fish


Ah that wasnt a dig mate, just i see some of the older users who have been posting for years now discovering 845.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I loved the beading, and it lasted pretty well, but I found that I didn't really like the look - very bright and reflective. Would have looked good on white or silver, but not what I wanted for my red car.


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Well worth the money.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

When I left for work this morning the roof was frozen, when I got into the car park it looked like this.










Fish


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Had the same bottle of 845 for 6 years and it's still got a third left.

One of the best detailing products ever.

IMHO if course


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a bottle of this coming and I am looking forward to using it.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Ross said:


> I have a bottle of this coming and I am looking forward to using it.


Tis a very nice wax to use Ross you'll love it, goes on like butter and isn't a pig to buff, pea sized amount is all you need,
You only need to watch it in summer as it can weld on pretty quickly when it's warm out.
Sheeting is good on this also.
Enjoy mate:thumb:


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

so which one would be best to get guys....need it just to add extra protection over the winter.....476 or 845 or 915 ?.....black pearl cars if it makes any difference :thumbs:

im used to applying zaino sealants which are liquid...and hard wax ....so either method i dont mind...

what is best to use...regarding durability...and if they offer the same protection then what is easier to use.....

i do like doing the whole car then waiting a bit and then buffing off like i do with zaino and my other wax but i guess with colli you have to buff quick....so whats the one to choose as i need to buy it today and use it in a day or two as its getting seriously icey lol


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Protection is about the same with all but 845 is a lot easier to use.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Protection is about the same with all but 845 is a lot easier to use.


Second that...:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Protection is about the same with all but 845 is a lot easier to use.


And the 845 looks great on black


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I find 476s has tighter beading compared to 845, 845 is certainly easier though.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Used it for the 1st time this weekend on a sparkling blue TVR, was a dream to apply and remove.

Just ordered a bottle.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Depends if you have a nice warm garage to apply it in. 

Fish


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Fish said:


> Depends if you have a nice warm garage to apply it in.
> 
> Fish


The garage I was working in had a heater that resembled a mini jet engine lol.

Toasty warm.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Fish said:


> Depends if you have a nice warm garage to apply it in.
> 
> Fish


Even in low temps it applys and removed fine.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Does it mark trim like 476 ?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

gregb said:


> Does it mark trim like 476 ?


Does with my textured trim. Pencil rubber will remove it and then dress


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Cant comment on 476, but the 845 I got on some trim removed with a damp MF.

Fish


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Even in low temps it applys and removed fine.


This is where it excels imo, low temps will extend the curing times of other waxes where as 845 goes on and cures quite quickly.

Will be ordering my 3rd bottle soon from i4d when I run out.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am putting two coats of 845 over some Carlack NSC.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I've got the iQ with 2 coats over Britemax Extreme Elements, then I've got the Leon with a single coat over AG SRP/Britemax Extreme Elements.

Fish


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This arrived on Thursday,hoping to use it tomorrow is the weather stays ok.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It is a fine wax. However, i prefer 476 as it goes further and is easier to use. ( in my experience )


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

President Swirl said:


> It is a fine wax. However, i prefer 476 as it goes further and is easier to use. ( in my experience )


Totally agree had a tin for over 4 years used it once, but this year have found the nack of using it properly and its amazing applied super thin and removes fantastically easy.

Comes up nice after a wash too


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I like 845, had a bottle for nearly 4 years now and it still get used.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

IIRC Auto Express recently voted 845 best wax for wheels, so perhaps it's reminded people of it.

Gives a cracking finish and easy to use, shimples! :thumb:

Although I am going to try something new in 2012 which I reckon might steal 845's thunder 

Chris


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

Yay Father Christmas brought me some :thumb::buffer:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

I love 476 and did my vito van 3 months ago, up and stage M way daily and wash every week and dirt flys off. Easy on and off with DA.!:thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

New to add this detailing guys so bare with me. Would I simply:

Wash > Dry with MF Towel > Apply 1 coat of Autosmart Mirror Image > Apply 1 Coat of 845

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Used this today and I am really impressed,application reminds me of Megs #7 glaze which is very easy as was removal leaving a nice finish with good beading.
Rubbish pic but it gives you an idea.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

RDB85 said:


> New to add this detailing guys so bare with me. Would I simply:
> 
> Wash > Dry with MF Towel > Apply 1 coat of Autosmart Mirror Image > Apply 1 Coat of 845
> 
> ...


Yes, although some people like to apply a second coat after the next wash or after a couple of hours to ensure even coverage.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Had 845 on since start/mid of september. It has had no top ups or QD after a wash since then and after a wash on Friday the beading is still very strong. Is a great wax, I use it for door shuts too as it is very durable. Haven't tried it on the alloys yet but I use FK1000p for that :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am really impressed with it I even like the smell strangely:lol:


----------

